# Monitor Radius versus Apex



## tortoise88 (May 3, 2011)

Hello all,

I'm a newbie, looking for some guidance on a 5.1 system.

Background: I don't know anything about speakers. I had a local AV business in for a consultation and based on my input he recommended Monitor Radius speakers for a 5.1 system in my basement TV room (specifically R90HD front and R45HD surround with an Earthquake MiniMe 8 sub). 

I asked him what the next level down in quality would be and I forgot what speaker he referenced but basically said they would be a lot bigger although comparable quality, so I said small size is worth the higher price (wife's input). Then I asked him what the next step up in quality would be and he said I could go with Monitor Apex for the front 3 speakers in which case I wouldn't need a subwoofer. 

He quoted both options and the price was only about $200 difference (basically $2200 for the radius system and $2400 for the Apex system), the nicer speakers being somewhat offset by the elimination of the subwoofer. 

My questions:
1. Does this sound like a reasonable price? He would do the complete installation.
2. Are Apex's (without sub) worth $200 more? Or should I really be comparing to Apex with sub (add $500 more) and is it worth the extra $700 in that case? I know speakers are personal choices - just curious to know what other people familiar with these speakers would say.
3. He works a lot with Monitor but isn't a dealer and will go with other speakers if I want. Is Monitor a good value generally speaking? I've seen a few positive reviews in tech magazines and such but when I search HT forums I don't see a lot of mention of them. Any other brands I should definitely consider in the same tier?

I am not an audiophile and would probably be content with anything, but I have spent zero dollars to date on audio equipment for myself and hope to spend zero dollars after this purchase so I'm willing to splurge a bit to get something decent that I will be happy with for years to come.

Thanks in advance for any input!

-tortoise88


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You should get a sub. Generally speaking, a sub provides deeper extension, more even response thanks to design and placement options, and options for expansion in the future by adding multiple subs.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Sounds like you were getting advice for a Monitor Audio dealer rather than just a dealer with a passion. The Apex are said to be a step up in quality over the Radius, but they still need a sub no matter what your dealer tells you (he will likely wait till you return wanting more bass and offer to help you again).

MA themselves make very good speakers and IMO have some of the best finishes you will see out there that look the part up there with the best. I personally think MA make some of the best compact speakers out there at their price range and a look at my sig will confirm my money went where my mouth is.

As to which to choose, I would take the Radius with a sub over the Apex without a sub everytime. I suspect it would be a different matter should the Apex come with a sub as well but Ive never had the chance to hear the Apex myself. My advice would be to get a demo, compare the 2, and decide if you think the Apex are worth the premium to you.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Was there an AVR included in that price? I would go with something like PSB's Image or Imagine Series with an SVS or Hsu Research Subwoofer or a 5.1 SVS Speaker Package.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tortoise88 (May 3, 2011)

A receiver was included in the price quote (Onkyo TX-SR309).

I think Apex with sub is probably too much for what I need. Plus, for the acoustically flawed room it's going in, it likely wouldn't make a huge difference anyway. Kind of like wearing a tuxedo to a rodeo.

Thanks for the responses!


----------

